# Lincolnshire members, Possible Meet



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Right then, nothing seems to happen in Lincolnshire Meet wise
Is anyone intersested in a meet , probably when the weather warms up, end of March ??????
if so please add your name and location, hopefully we can meet in a central area so the travelling is the same for everyone
and could you state either Sat or Sunday
Thanks Dave


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone??????


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I am up for it. I am Near Grantham. Maybe if we have a meet 1/2 between Lincoln and Nottingham we would get more interest. Or 1/2 between Lincs and Peterbourgh area.???

Jim


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jim, well thats 2 of us, hopefully there might be some more replies


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, not been on here for ages..........yes I'm between Lincoln and Hull , OK if honest near Sunny Scunny 8) , my 'Tango' is still wrapped up in garage but she will be out and about in March 8) ...............


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

cheers jaqcom, hope some other members see this thread


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Had a ragtop weekend in Boston last year and really enjoyed a bit of a tour of Lincolnshire. I'll keep my eye on this and see if I'm available for a weekend drive out, she could do with a treat


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I wonder if the Lincoln Council / Police would let us park up at the Brayford Pool -- and we could enjoy a dinner on the water front on one of the sure to come balmy spring or summer evenings....

Then again -- meet up on the A-1 at one of the OK Diners?

Jim


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

TTitan said:


> I wonder if the Lincoln Council / Police would let us park up at the Brayford Pool -- and we could enjoy a dinner on the water front on one of the sure to come balmy spring or summer evenings....
> 
> Then again -- meet up on the A-1 at one of the OK Diners?
> 
> Jim


I doubt the first option Jim, unless we meet at 6am, 
i was thinking of a central meet so everyone drives the roughly the same distance, jaqcom lives near sc*nthorpe, i was also hoping a few more members from the area might of replied


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

How about these dates, either the 26th march, 2nd april
My next qustion theres only 3/ 4 of us, should we delay until later on in the year, and see if any south yorks members want to meet with us?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

"You can always tell a yorkshire man............but you can't tell em much "


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What do you think Jaqcom?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't mind coming to Lincoln for a beer if you have that in mind,by then my intention is to have car serviced and taxed.
I have to bring it to Lincoln Audi as Air con stopped working in France last Sept........  
We also have 'Car night' at our local (The Jenny Wren) on a Tuesday night once a month (2nd Tues eve) have a look on http://www.jaq.net and you will find location :roll: 
Am really busy at the moment which is good as it stops my playing with TT 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Jaqcom, is the Jenny Wren at Susworth?
Some smart looking cars on your web site, do they meet throughout the year?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, although on one particular day around September we hold a charity event 'Dream rides' this year for Lincs and Yorks Air ambulance ( Yorks recovered me after my accident).
On the general meets about 20 plus cars turn up from the usual exotics, a bevy of Lotus, TVR's and of course TT's but great evening out , particularly if dry and warm


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys im defo up for this! Im in skegnesslincs and willing to drive to where ever the meet is, any updates on location?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

As it happens I'm in the Lincoln area on the 2/3 April. The other half won't like it but I vould put an appearance in sunday afternoon...


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

sounds like we could sort something out if the other guys get on here in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Im ok for that weekend, 2nd /3rd April
where abouts are you staying in Lincolnshire badyacker?

the other members, are in Grantham, Sunny Scunny, Skeggy ,and my self in Lincoln
I am ok to travel anywhere in the county


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

3 April is a non-starter for me. Its Mothering Sunday....


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Bring ya mum Titan.......
8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There may be a chance i might be working in the area for 12 months but we will have to wait and see.
Would be good to hook up, if im around.
Steve


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The more the merrier Steve
where abouts will you be working?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If i get the job it will be at West Burton power station on the new CC power plants that are going in.
Steve


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

stevecollier said:


> There may be a chance i might be working in the area for 12 months but we will have to wait and see.
> Would be good to hook up, if im around.
> Steve


Sweet would love to have a meet and see your TT in the flesh, hear the V6 beasTT roar!! :lol:


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in Lincoln for a service. On 4th April, think they want me to demo a fancy Mk2 lol.....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

My mate is based on the RAF base up there (Scampton I think, Dambuster's home) but I'm pretty sure they live in or very close to Lincoln.

Been out of the country hence the slow reply.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Is anything happening on April 3rd guys ?..............I know its Mothering Sunday but if its dry.........I will have blast out


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Unsure of my plans this weekend tbh. My mate has been delayed getting back to the UK on account of the Arabs misbehaving.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well thats two of us jaqcom, i have sent you a pm


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Well thats two of us jaqcom, i have sent you a pm


PM back.............. Susworth pub after Chopper job........ 8)


----------



## dpatchett25 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys, Did this meet ever happen? I'm in East Barkwith, 10 minutes outside of Lincoln so i'm good for anywhere, Lincoln, Hull, Scunny 8), Grantham,

Out of Interest, don't suppose the chap i pass nearly every morning in Wragby driving a stunning blue TTRS is on here?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No the meet never happenend, there was only 2 of us interested, i will probably try and organise one later in the year, in regards to the blue ttrs i have seen one on few occasions traveling towards Lincoln,i am sure the driver is not a member on here


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

still waiting for a lincolnshire meet, incase im not on nearer the time my mobile is 07590801860 please drop me a text someone with location and dates etc


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

lets meet in Newark and invite Nems crowd from Nottinghamshire.

Nothign fancy required -- pick a night -- pick a pub

I m near Grantham

Jim


----------



## skegbravedave (Apr 17, 2011)

Could count me in also on next meet, well that is if Ive passed my test by then!
The Welcome Inn (http://thewelcomeinn.net/) on main road into Skegness sometimes has regualr mini and VW meets, lets see if we can get a TT one going on there, beer garden, car park and outdoor grassed park has plenty of room for fellow TT'ers!!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

If any of you Lincs/local guys see this in time............. Sunday 29th May or Mon 30th at The Jenny Wren Susworth for a pint ? 8)

http://www.jennywreninn.co.uk/

Text or ring 07836644478 if anybody keen.............


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jaqcom, are you there monday lunchtime?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Can do Monday lunch time, if that suits ,I only live a mile away so would be good............David (Jaqcom)

So thats TWO !!! :roll: ..........Anymore ?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Anybody fancy meeting for a pint this weekend ? ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jaqcom said:


> Anybody fancy meeting for a pint this weekend ? ...


Strangely enough we're going to the airshow at Waddington this weekend fancy meeting up Saturday night ?


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Andrew, 
Are you staying in Lincoln ?
But yes might be able to catch up......


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i might be able to attend tomorrow evening


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jaqcom said:


> Hi Andrew,
> Are you staying in Lincoln ?
> But yes might be able to catch up......


No just down and back in the day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So anyone want to meet up around somewhere between Waddington and Wallsend tomorrow night after the airshow ? :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Andrew, what time will you be leaving the air show, i am on call whilst 5pm.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Flying finishes at five


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you pick the a1 up at markham moor, if markham moor theres a pub on the a57 , at burton waters, see link below
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ll=53.248 ... 50189&z=12
the pubs called Woodcocks, will 5.45 , 6 oclock be ok?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems like a plan , do you have a post code for the pub ? You never know how long it's going to take to get off the Airfield but the timing seems good.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Heres the info Andrew, will see you tomorrow evening
Woodcocks
Burton Lane End
Saxilby Road
Lincoln
LN1 2BE

Cheers Dave


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If anybody else from the region wants a run out we are meeting at 6 pm, at

Woodcocks
Burton Lane End
Saxilby Road
Lincoln
LN1 2BE


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys , only just checked forum again , I will try and get over,my mob is 07836644478 if I can get my social sec sorted ....lol. 
Hope to see you there....


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Any more takers??????????


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I will be there for six Dave.....


----------

